# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  luis piedrahita ,es el mejor ?

## salinger

hoy martes dia 23 ,e visto a piedrahita en el hormiguero y este hombre cada dia que pasa se supera mas ,el efecto de los sobres de tea es impresionante,y mi pregunta es ,que mago para vosotros es el mejor?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es diferente la pregunta del título a la que haces en el post.

¿El mejor en qué?¿Televisión?¿Bolsitas de té?¿En su estilo?

Es bueno y a la gente entretiene con sus risas y magias, ¿con eso no basta? 

Es que nos pasamos el día calificando, buscando mejores y peores. ¿Para qué?

Si te gusta, te gusta, si no, no. Es así de fácil.

----------


## Iban

Yo creo que necesita un buen corte de pelo.

¿Cuál era la pregunta?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué manía con buscar "el mejor" :Mad1: !

----------


## joweme

El mejor lo dudo el que mas pelo tiene quizas.

----------


## Inherent

¿El mejor? No lo sé, no creo. Pero lo único importante para él es que en unos años sea (todavía) mejor que ahora, más siendo un mago tan joven.

----------


## tofu

El sábado estuve viendo su monólogo aquí en Valencia y fué impresionante.
No se si será el mejor o no, pero desde luego si le dedica el mismo empeño que a los monólogos, seguro que llegará muy lejos.
Al terminar el espectáculo, hizo un gag bastante gracioso, lanzó las gafas al público y cuando se dió la vuelta para marcharse las llevaba colgadas en la nuca.

----------


## Errante

El mejor corte de pelo? :D

Creo que no se puede decidir quien es mejor mago que otro, como mucho quien te parece mejor o mas mejor entodavia cual te gusta mas!  :Wink1: 

A mi me gusta como hace algunos juegos, otros no tanto, y en monologos tambien me gusta mucho. 

Casi que esto es como la musica no? hay juegos y juegos, algunos buenos otros peores, otros mejor presentados o llevados que otros. Y en el fondo es como todo 'para gustos colores'.

Salut!

----------


## Caonauta

¿El mejor? a nadie podemos calificar del mejor y ser completamente justos, pero en mi opinión de principiante sí lo encuentro muy bueno, sobre todo con monedas.

----------


## Magnano

Sincermente, no me gusta nada su estilo de magia, así que si es el mejor o no, va a gustos

----------


## Ritxi

¿El mejor? Pues para mi no

----------


## salinger

a lo mejor me expresado mal, quería decir, para vosotros cual es vuestro mago favorito o el"mejor",pero ahi que reconocer que el tio se lo curra sobre con las monedas,a lo mejor es un poco vendido por aairear trucos o ideas  pero a mi me gusta mucho.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Con monedas? ¡uf! me gustan tantos...

A parte de Piedrahita, Nelson Downs, Gea, Roth, Bertini, Rubenstein, Ponta, Ella, Liwag, Latta, Gallo, Navajas,Harada, Eidanyoson... ( :302: )

No sé, cada uno tiene sus cosas, y de todos me gustan muchas.

----------


## Iban

Pues mira, a mí me gusta cómo mueve las manos David Stone, qué quieres que te diga: lo mismo me da que sea con monedas que con cerillas o piruletas.

----------


## Ritxi

Eidan, te dejas a Vizcarra!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No es un vendido, por dios.

Se lo curra igual que muchos otros, pero si te gusta vale. Incluso hay quien te hablaría los creadores de la numismagia moderna, y los monstruos creadores del arsenal actual de esta rama. Piedrahita es bueno y será aún mejor. Además es mejor comunicador que muchos, algo importante.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo *creo* que no se puede juzgar sobre quien es el mejor en la magia. A lo mejor si en algo más concreto como en manipulación de bolas o en cubiletes pero no en algo tan extenso como es la magia.

----------


## fran21

El mejor no lo sé, pero como siga aín dentro de unos años los profanos no seran tan profanos. 

Hay mucha gente considerados magos que se ganan la vida con muchos efectos que explica y ya no es explicar un juego.
Un juego no lleva solo el secreto creo que al explicar eso..poco a poco...movimientos, formas de manipular..una cosa
lleva a la otra y creo que poco a poco no explica solo un simple juego que para algunos es mas que eso.
desde mi punto de vista y mi opinion no me parece nada bien.
Saludos

----------


## Nadir

No me gustan ni su estilo ni su magia, y no creo que tenga sentido valorar si es el mejor.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Pues a mí es precisamente su estilo lo que más me gusta de él, me parece simpático y original aunque estoy totalmente en contra de que desvele esos efectos. No lo sé, para gustos colores  :302:

----------


## MagoJuan101

Bueno yo creo que el término mejor o peor es algo subjetivo y depende del gusto de cada uno , por ejemplo a mi me gusta su sutileza con las monedas pero con las cartas no me gusta tanto pero habra gente a la que le guste como hace los efectos con cartas y no con monedas.

----------


## Cartín

yo soy fan de piedrahita y me gusta todo lo que hace, transmite mucho con su magia y tiene un estilo muy atractivo. Lo que me parece que tiene mucho merito es la variacíon de algunos efectos que normalmente se hacen con monedas y cubiletes él los hace con mortadelas, yogures, nueces. Quizás no debería revelar secretos de ningún tipo pero los que revela suelen ser efectos que salen de la forma habitual de presentar magia, por ejemplo ¿qué mago profesional va a hacer el juego de la manzanilla?

----------


## Magnano

¿profesional? marko hace poco hizo el del platano, algo que se suele explicar, pues... podría hacerlo cualquiera, pero no solo tenemos que mirar los profesionales, también tenemos que mirar a los aficionados

un abrazo

----------


## Inherent

ojo que el del plátano fue maglari :-P

----------


## Magnano

Cierto, pero no deja de ser una de estas minucias que la gente dice, no pasa nada, pero que se pueden hacer perfectamente sin dejar de sorprender, como lo que explica Piedrahita

----------


## fran21

yo estoy de acuerdo yo no me considero profesional y si hago pequeñas actuaciones cuando salen en cenas de empresa.. y por ello me pagan.
con muchos de los juego que explica puedes sorprender a muchisima gente 
encambio no te puedes arriesgar a hacerlo por que en cualquier momento te pueden decir ese lo hace tal en tal programa y te quedas con las patas colgando.
no hay que mirar por los profesionales nada mas.. incluso creo que ello son lo de menos 
en este caso.
SALUDOS

----------


## luis_bcn

en mi opinion no es el mejor ( no es malo tampoco ) en directo mejor que en la tele ( lo digo porqeu muchos de mis amigos me dicen que a piedrahita se le ve todo lo que hace ,hablo de gente profana no de magos  y si ellos ven el truco vamos mal,ya se que en la tele depende de que juegos no se pueden hacer bien ya sea por la misdirecction ,etc.... y pienso yo ,PUES NO LOS HAGASSSSSSSS!!!aqui mi modesta opinion y ya que lo decis de quien es el mejor y tal.....

monedas : ricardo vizcarra 
cubiletes : joaquin matas
cartomagia : daortiz ( este es opcional ya que hay muchos ,pero este es el que mas me gusta a mi personalmente  , en los otros casos no hay discusion posible,xDD.
HABLO DE MAGOS ESPAÑOLES

----------


## Magnano

Precisamente mi primo, que es profano total, me dijo lo mucho que le desagrada este hombre; dice que es lo más malo que le han echado en cara y que se le ve todo...

----------


## pableton

Ya que hacemos sangre, por contar una anécdota cabrona...

Un amigo mío de  Erasmus en Italia se encontró a Piedrahita haciendo magia en la calle a un grupo. Estuvo un buen rato repitiendo y repitiendo el mismo efecto. Mi amigo, profano él, se puso detrás, y descubrió el fp. :Mad1: 

He de decir que a mí sí me gusta Piedrahita, que conste.

----------


## salinger

A mí me pillaron una vez el fp a la hora de realizar los efectos con pañuelo no tuve en cuenta el tipo de luz que tenía encima de la cabeza (eso sí, el tío no le dijo nada a nadie pero luego me lo dijo que era por la luz, que si no no se habría dado cuenta).

----------


## Mariano2010

Lo mejor de Piedrahita es que tiene un estilo muy marcado, tanto en su personalidad, como en su manera de vestir y de presentar sus juegos. Y nos guste o no su estilo, no se puede negar que ya de por sí, eso es algo muy valioso. A la gran mayoría de los artistas les falta esto, un estilo definido. 
En cuanto a la pregunta de si es el mejor, bueno, que clase de pregunta es esa?? No existe el mejor mago, ni el mejor cantante, ni el mejor en nada. Simplemente es distinto. Podrías comparar a Michael Finney con René Lavand? Imposible, y aún así, son dos artistas profesionales con estilos definidos.

----------


## Ritxi

¿Y a quien de nosotros no le gustaría poder salir cada semana por la tele?

----------


## ILUSIONISME

El mejor no, el más conocido actualmente en su faceta por salir en tv, si. 
Eh y malo no es, lo que pasa es que a veces sale con juegos preparados la tarde anterior y pasa lo que pasa.

----------


## Gringo Tau

No creo que se pueda definir al mejor mago porque hay demasiadas ramas en la magia como para andar evaluando al mejor mago

----------


## lugosi

¿El mejor?... Ni de lejos...
Y en el Hormiguero la ha cagado ya en repetidas ocasiones... Debería ser un poquito más cuidadoso.

----------


## Tremendo

pues para mi es muy bueno sobre todo con las monedas y en el hormiguero hizo una vez un pedazo de truco con una baraja y una tortuga...

----------


## Magnano

> pues para mi es muy bueno sobre todo con las monedas y en el hormiguero hizo una vez un pedazo de truco con una baraja y una tortuga...


Desde mi punto de vista, fué evidente el cómo, lo siento pero es uno de los juegos que menos me han gustado de todo lo que ha presentado...

Un abrazo.

----------


## morpheo88v

¿Que le pareceria al Sr Luis Piedrahita si justo cuando se acabase su actuacón en el Hormiguero,en la Sexta explicasen el juego que el no revela?
En el Canuto,1er capt.JAMAS REVELES LOS JUEGOS AL PUBLICO PROFANO.
Las revelaciones que hace dan pie a que mucha gente se haga una respuesta preconcevida de un juego que tu les puedas hacer porque han visto algo parecido en el Hormiguero.
Si quieres que la gente se enganche a la magia no lo reveles,esto crea aun mas interes por estudiar y aprender.
PD:es una opinion personal y hablo desde el escalon mas bajo en la iniciacion a la magia.Soy un aprendiz.

----------


## M.David

Yo también soy aprendiz, y que suerte porque si llego a ser profesional, con la revelación de el sistema de poleas bajo la mesa mi número se hubiera venido abajo...

----------


## S. Alexander

> ¿Que le pareceria al Sr Luis Piedrahita si justo cuando se acabase su actuacón en el Hormiguero,en la Sexta explicasen el juego que el no revela?
> En el Canuto,1er capt.JAMAS REVELES LOS JUEGOS AL PUBLICO PROFANO.
> Las revelaciones que hace dan pie a que mucha gente se haga una respuesta preconcevida de un juego que tu les puedas hacer porque han visto algo parecido en el Hormiguero.
> Si quieres que la gente se enganche a la magia no lo reveles,esto crea aun mas interes por estudiar y aprender.
> PD:es una opinion personal y hablo desde el escalon mas bajo en la iniciacion a la magia.Soy un aprendiz.


¿Realmente la gente se desengancha cuando les explicas un juego, o quieren descubrir más?

Nunca he estado a favor de la revelación al público profano, repito, nunca, pero no estoy seguro de si eso que acabas de decir es cierto, amigo...  :07:

----------


## morpheo88v

> ¿Realmente la gente se desengancha cuando les explicas un juego, o quieren descubrir más?
> 
> Nunca he estado a favor de la revelación al público profano, repito, nunca, pero no estoy seguro de si eso que acabas de decir es cierto, amigo...


¨La magia cuanto más simple, más mágica¨
Tu lo dices en tu frase...el revela cosas simples.Para revelar eso  ya lo ven por internet.No lo hagas en un programa de TV con bastante audiencia.Si los magos no se guardan los secretos habra que reinventar la magia.
Para mi con la parte que no revela quedaria muy bien.

----------


## S. Alexander

Sí, sí, y para mí también estaría mejor así, créeme  :302:

----------


## Lukan

Además, es muy bueno sí, pero a veces mete unas gambas que se lo pillo hasta yo que soy más malo que pegarle a un padre. Y no sólo yo, más de una vez me han venido amigos a decirme que "le han visto el plumero". A mi me gusta más cómo monologuista, y con monedas también, jeje.

Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

Esa es otra... lo último que hizo no me gustó mucho... pero bueno, para gustos los colores  :Smile1:

----------


## magoaguilera

yo soy de Chile pero he visto algunos juegos y he escuchado sobre el y me parece que tiene una gran tecnica pero no tanto asi como para ser el mejor. del 1 al 5 su tecnica esta llegando al cuatro. para mi es bueno pero no el mejor de españa pero si esta dentro del TOP TEN ya que dani daortiz a mi gusto es el mejor cartomago de españa y del mundo entero.
www.blogdaortiz.com

----------


## Coloclom

Nos citarías por favor cual es en tu opinión el top ten de cartomagos españoles? o mundiales?

Creo que nos ayudaría a conocerte mejor Magoaguilera.

Un saludo

----------


## magoaguilera

> Nos citarías por favor cual es en tu opinión el top ten de cartomagos españoles? o mundiales?
> 
> Creo que nos ayudaría a conocerte mejor Magoaguilera.
> 
> Un saludo


10) piedrahita
  9) juan esteban varela (chile) 
  8) david blaine
  7) helder guimaraes
  5) jorge blass
  4) miguel angel gea
  3) lennart green
  2) juan tamariz
  1) dani daortiz

aunque hay muchos magos que merecerian estar dentro de los 10 mejores, estos 10 en trayectoria en mi opinion serian de los mejores......

* ademas de estos me encantan: henry evans, daniel garcia, dan & dave buck (florituras), plopper (de chile, una promesa con tan solo 17 años. 3er lugar flasoma y artista invitado a dar conferencias y shows), ciryl y otros que por abc motivo en este momento no me recuerdo xD

----------


## mayico

Respeto tu opinión pero meter a David Blaine... me ha dolido la vista, el corazón y el alma. Solo eso jejejeje

----------


## magoaguilera

> Respeto tu opinión pero meter a David Blaine... me ha dolido la vista, el corazón y el alma. Solo eso jejejeje


jejejeje Yo sé que quizás por calidad no se queda. Pero ha logrado llegar a ser conocido por el más profano de los profanos al tener su programa de tv haciendo CLOSE UP EN LA CALLE o también dicho STREET MAGIC.

----------


## Iban

Yo, como el Cid, ni quito ni pongo rey. Pero esto tiene pinta de empezar poco a poco a coger rumbos turbios (Marcos, si es que eres un perro...). Lo digo porque a lo mejor no es necesario que intervengan los grises si el hilo sigue siendo interesante y educado...  :Wink1: 

Que nos conocemos, camaradas.

----------


## Coloclom

Mis disculpas Iban.

Gracias por la lista Magoaguilera, evidentemente no comparto los 10 que pones, pues cada uno tiene sus gustos; pero me puedo hacer una idea ya de tus gustos, y algunos de los que mencionas también son mis favoritos; Aunque no hubiera puesto a Juan Tamariz tan arriba.


esta claro que nada tiene que ver Woody con Lavand, y así todo ambos son ídolos. En la variedad está el gusto.   :Smile1:

----------


## dany carreño

Para mi sin duda Jorge Blass es el mejor.

----------


## fenixdelamagia

Hay rumores que dicen que por delante está calvo y que se peina el pelo largo de la parte de atras hacia delante para que no se le vea la calva....jejejeje pero es incierto. Es su flequillo auténtico (o es todo peluca?... jajajaja) Independientemente de su calvicie o no calvicie, creo que es bueno mago, muy televisivo y que hace cosas chulas, aunque alguna metedura de pata (de las que ha sabido salir airoso en directo) ha tenido, pero bueno... a quien no le falla algo alguna vez?. A mi me cae bien como mago (y monologista tb), mejor que Jandro cuando hace algun truquillo.

----------


## MagoAdric

para mi el mejor sin duda es ''Dani Daortiz'' por ese estilazo que tiene, y esa forma de aparentar despreocupación a la hora de manipular!

----------


## fenixdelamagia

Dani DaOrtiz es muy bueno pero a mi personalmente me estresa muchísimo, es un no parar, va a toda prisa, habla por los codos... un rato viendole y ya estoy acelerado, jejejeje

----------


## MagoAdric

bueno, si es cierto de que es una maquina de hablar el tio, pero esa es precisamente la sensación de despreocupación de la que hablo, el ejecuta los juegos con total despreocupación, completamente relajado, con su monologo para que en ningun momento esten ''en tension'' los espectadores, si no que esten atentos a el, pero disfrutando como solo el sabe!. Respecto a Luis piedrahita, pienso que esta totalmente desaprobechado en el hormiguero, es un programa de humor para niños, pero en el sentido de la magia deberian de enfocarlo como algo ''misterioso'' no como algo "curioso sin más"

----------


## Magnano

Él sabe lo que hace, ya es mayorcito, y el trabajo que tiene lo ha aceptado porque ha querido, supongo que él no lo verá como algo desaprovechado...

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Una cosa sobre Piedrahíta.

A mí Piedrahíta me gusta. Sobre todo porque se ha creado una imagen muy definida y reconocible, pero la verdad es que no me emociona.

Y otra cosa: Tengo un amigo que sabe hacer algún juego, pero que tiene mentalidad de "cazatrucos" y me ha comentado en más de una ocasión que Luis le parece un mago "muy malo" (cita literal), que se le pillan o intuyen facilmente las trampas y las que no, no resultan especialmente sorprendentes (quizá tenga que ver con lo que dice MagoAdric sobre la escasa atmósfera mágica que se crea en el hormiguero).

----------


## santiregueras

me parece, que buscar quien es el mejor es una tonteria; dejando esto a parte a mi me gusta, pero en el hormiguero tengo la sensacion de que se le interrumpe demasiado a veces el efecto con los invitados que tienen afan de protagonismo

----------


## cessmagic

A mi parecer es un gran mago. Las rutinas me parecen excelentes y sabe engatusar a la gente con su peculiar humor. En cuanto a que le interrumpan, no creo que sea para tanto, pocas veces lo hacen y es más, creo que le viene bastante bien en más de una ocasión.

----------


## eldavy

Yo creo que el programa en el que sale no es propicio para la magia; le veo "devaluado" respecto a cuando hacía el programa con Jorge Blass, Inés y Jandro, había más atmósfera y no se veía tan forzada la cosa.

----------

